# How does one go about making a pin-hole camera?



## lasershot (May 5, 2007)

I recently had learned about the "pinhole" camera and got sort of interested on them knowing that most people make there own.

Can someone refer me to a good place to learn about these???


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 5, 2007)

I use http://mrpinhole.com for me tech info.  I design my own conversions but you can google pinhole and get all kinds of design info.  It really pretty easy to convert a regular cheapo camera to pinhole.


----------



## Steph (May 5, 2007)

There are loads of website that will show you how to make a pinhole camera (just google 'making a pinhole camera'). Here are a few links:

Link 1
Link 2
Link 3
Link 4

But there are many more. Basically, what you need is a light tight container, a pinhole and light sensitive material (paper or film). To calculate the ideal size of the pinhole and exposure times, click here. For inspiration and suggestion for homemade pinhole cameras have a look at www.f295.com.


----------

